# Mitsubishi D4050



## mick reilly (Jan 14, 2020)

G'day,Has anyone have any info on this tractor at all?


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Wow, you have an extremely RARE machine. For Mitsubishi machines in that era, there is a Mitshubishi group that moved to GroupsIO.

https://mitsubishitractors.groups.io/g/main


----------



## Danny Boy (Jan 16, 2020)

I have just purchased a Mitsubishi D3850FD. I need to know if any other 3850 have any info on this tractor? The engine runs well but is very loud. Also what is the normal top speed in high gear? Mine seems kinda slow to other tractors I’ve owned.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Danny Boy said:


> I have just purchased a Mitsubishi D3850FD. I need to know if any other 3850 have any info on this tractor? The engine runs well but is very loud. Also what is the normal top speed in high gear? Mine seems kinda slow to other tractors I’ve owned.


Danny, the best thing to do is reach out to the link above.

When Yahoo Groups closed down the content section, the Mitsubishi group moved to the link I had posted above. Ask Ian and his community these details. They are the only knowledgeable group I'm aware of for these rare tractors over here. 

I hope the community over there would re-post all of their data files of images, tractor specs and manuals once again. It was an effort these past 2 months just moving the community of over 2,000+ members. Likewise for the Yanmar group of 2,783. Deere had the biggest.


----------



## Danny Boy (Jan 16, 2020)

bmaverick said:


> Danny, the best thing to do is reach out to the link above.
> 
> When Yahoo Groups closed down the content section, the Mitsubishi group moved to the link I had posted above. Ask Ian and his community these details. They are the only knowledgeable group I'm aware of for these rare tractors over here.
> 
> I hope the community over there would re-post all of their data files of images, tractor specs and manuals once again. It was an effort these past 2 months just moving the community of over 2,000+ members. Likewise for the Yanmar group of 2,783. Deere had the biggest.


Thanks!


----------



## mick reilly (Jan 14, 2020)

bmaverick said:


> Wow, you have an extremely RARE machine. For Mitsubishi machines in that era, there is a Mitshubishi group that moved to GroupsIO.
> 
> https://mitsubishitractors.groups.io/g/main


Thanks mate.


----------

